# Pyralidae Family Caterpillar?



## Nymsley (Mar 24, 2009)

Found this little guy in one of the tanks about 24 hours after adding new plants:

Side shot with a quarter for size reference:


Shot from the top, its the clearest view of the head:


Shot from the bottom, note the thoracic legs and the abdominal prolegs:


I think it might belong to the Pyralidae family. Any ideas about what it might be?


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

I think you are spot on with your ID.
A buddy of mine had a couple of those in his tank, and they really shredded his UG. If I remember correctly he massively overdosed CO2 to get rid of them (there was no livestock in the tank).


----------



## PeterE (Feb 9, 2010)

Aquatic Caterpillars!? Is there such a thing? Minsc, was your buddy using the dry start method? I assume not, judging by the "massive overdosed CO2 part" but just thought I'd check. Those pictures look like the caterpillar is underwater. Cool. I like the caterpillar, too.


----------



## Nymsley (Mar 24, 2009)

The caterpillar was crawling on a submerged _A. barteri_ when it was spotted. It doesn't seem able to swim. I picked it out and put it in a separate container until I figure out what to do with it.

It would be interesting to see if it could reach its adult stage in an aquarium setting but I don't really want it to munch on the plants. Maybe I'll keep it in the container with excess plant clippings? Will it require water movement still?


----------

